# Problems - Adeliminator



## Boydy (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi,

I hope someone might be abel to help.

My PC seems to want to reconnect to the internet even though I have not asked. It keeps wanting to connect to the adeliminator site. I have run spybot & an updated version of Norton but this has not helped Has anyone got any suggestions?

Thanks  

Boydy.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

go to here and download 'Hijack This!'.
First make a folder on your computer in my documents called Hijackthis and then Unzip it to that folder.
Then doubleclick the Hijackthis.exe. 
Click the "Scan" button, when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log. 
Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.
It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, 
so *do NOT fix anything yet.*
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.


----------



## Boydy (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi,

Below is my high jack file. I have been having problems with my computer & keeps want to log onto the internet without command, also when I go to go on the internet it goes to thge ad eliminator site. I have change my internet settings but it keeps changing back.

Please note that I am a novice & idoit instructions would be appreciated.

Thanks.
Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 19:18:23, on 15/11/04
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\TVWAKEUP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\ANNCLIST.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCSETMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\CTNOTIFY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB04.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\MEDIADET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\UPDATER\01.02.3000.1001\EN-GB\MSNAPPAU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\TBRIDGE\FLATBED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NSCHED32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected] 800-840\DSLMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\NMAIN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\OPSCAN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.adeliminator.net/ads/ad_opener.php?id=kez900&campaign=exit1&img=1x
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.adeliminator.net/ads/ad_opener.php?id=kez900&campaign=exit1&img=1x
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.netscapeonline.co.uk/search/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.adeliminator.net/ads/ad_opener.php?id=kez900&campaign=exit1&img=1x
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer
N1 - Netscape 4: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://www.netscapeonline.co.uk"); (C:\Program Files\Netscape\Users\boydsexaffair\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.3000.1001\EN-GB\MSNTB.DLL
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.02.3000.1001\en-xu\stmain.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.3000.1001\EN-GB\MSNTB.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disc Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\K-Lite Codec Pack\real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mds.exe] c:\windows\system\mds.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msn.exe] c:\windows\system\son.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CfgWiz.exe /GUID NAV /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [autoclk] autoclk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [adiras] adiras.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "c:\program files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TVWakeup] C:\Progra~1\TVView~1\tvwakeup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [VidSvr] 
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Announcements] C:\Program Files\TV Viewer\annclist.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccSetMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [mds.exe] c:\windows\system\mds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msn.exe] c:\windows\system\son.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [mds.exe] c:\windows\system\mds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [msn.exe] c:\windows\system\son.exe
O4 - Startup: EPSON Background Monitor.lnk = C:\ESM2\Stms.exe
O4 - Startup: Detector.lnk = C:\Tbridge\Flatbed.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: E-Color.lnk = C:\Program Files\E-Color\Registration\SonnReg.exe
O4 - Startup: 3Deep.lnk = C:\Program Files\E-Color\3Deep\3Deepctl.exe
O4 - Startup: Norton Program Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NSCHED32.EXE
O4 - Startup: DSLMON.lnk = C:\Program Files\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected] 800-840\dslmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

start with 
Download and unzip or install this program/application if you haven't already got it. If you have it, then make sure it is updated and configured as described

*AdAware SE from http://www.lavasoft.de/support/download *
and while you are at the adaware site download and install http://www.lavasoft.de/software/addons/vx2cleaner.shtml
and run it before the main adaware scan and follow it's directions
Run *ADAWARE*

Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates of the reference file by using the "webupdate".
the current ref file should read at least *SE1R19 09.11.2004 * or a higher number/later date

Set up the Configurations as follows:

General Button
Safety:
Check (Green) all three.

Click on "Proceed"

Please deselect "Search for negligible risk entries", as negligible risk entries (MRU's) are not considered to be a threat.

Click on "Scan Now"

Run the scanner using the Full Scan (Perform full system scan) mode.

When scan is finished, mark everything for removal and get rid of it. (Right-click the window and choose"select all" from the drop down menu) then press next and then say yes to the prompt, do you want to remove all these entries.

Run an online antivirus check from at least one and preferably 2 of the following sites 
http://security.symantec.com/default.asp?
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/
http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/
http://www3.ca.com/virusinfo/
http://www.bitdefender.com/scan/licence.php
http://www.commandondemand.com/eval/index.cfm
http://www.freedom.net/viruscenter/onlineviruscheck.html
http://info.ahnlab.com/english/
http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/AntiVirusCntr.asp

reboot again

then post a new hijackthis log to check what is left


----------



## Boydy (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for help. Done what was instructed. Ran Adware & done three virus scans and have down loaded the log. Please see below & let me know whats next to do. It still lookks as if it still has the Ad eliminator in it. Thanks.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 22:57:56, on 15/11/04
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\TVWAKEUP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\ANNCLIST.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCSETMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\CTNOTIFY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB04.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\MEDIADET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\UPDATER\01.02.3000.1001\EN-GB\MSNAPPAU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\TBRIDGE\FLATBED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NSCHED32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected] 800-840\DSLMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.adeliminator.net/ads/ad_opener.php?id=kez900&campaign=exit1&img=1x
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.adeliminator.net/ads/ad_opener.php?id=kez900&campaign=exit1&img=1x
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.netscapeonline.co.uk/search/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.adeliminator.net/ads/ad_opener.php?id=kez900&campaign=exit1&img=1x
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer
N1 - Netscape 4: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://www.netscapeonline.co.uk"); (C:\Program Files\Netscape\Users\boydsexaffair\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.3000.1001\EN-GB\MSNTB.DLL
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\ST\01.02.3000.1002\EN-XU\STMAIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.3000.1001\EN-GB\MSNTB.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disc Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\K-Lite Codec Pack\real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mds.exe] c:\windows\system\mds.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msn.exe] c:\windows\system\son.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CfgWiz.exe /GUID NAV /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [autoclk] autoclk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [adiras] adiras.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "c:\program files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TVWakeup] C:\Progra~1\TVView~1\tvwakeup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [VidSvr] 
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Announcements] C:\Program Files\TV Viewer\annclist.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccSetMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [mds.exe] c:\windows\system\mds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msn.exe] c:\windows\system\son.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [mds.exe] c:\windows\system\mds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [msn.exe] c:\windows\system\son.exe
O4 - Startup: EPSON Background Monitor.lnk = C:\ESM2\Stms.exe
O4 - Startup: Detector.lnk = C:\Tbridge\Flatbed.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: E-Color.lnk = C:\Program Files\E-Color\Registration\SonnReg.exe
O4 - Startup: 3Deep.lnk = C:\Program Files\E-Color\3Deep\3Deepctl.exe
O4 - Startup: Norton Program Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NSCHED32.EXE
O4 - Startup: DSLMON.lnk = C:\Program Files\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected] 800-840\dslmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {7B297BFD-85E4-4092-B2AF-16A91B2EA103} (WScanCtl Class) - http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/virusinfo/webscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {80DD2229-B8E4-4C77-B72F-F22972D723EA} (AvxScanOnline Control) - http://www.bitdefender.com/scan/Msie/bitdefender.cab


----------



## Boydy (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for help. Done what was instructed. Ran Adware & done three virus scans and have down loaded the log. Please see below & let me know whats next to do. It still looks as if it still has the Ad eliminator in it. Thanks.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 22:57:56, on 15/11/04
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\TVWAKEUP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\ANNCLIST.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCSETMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\CTNOTIFY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB04.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\MEDIADET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\UPDATER\01.02.3000.1001\EN-GB\MSNAPPAU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\TBRIDGE\FLATBED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NSCHED32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected] 800-840\DSLMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.adeliminator.net/ads/ad_...gn=exit1&img=1x
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.adeliminator.net/ads/ad_...gn=exit1&img=1x
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.netscapeonline.co.uk/search/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.adeliminator.net/ads/ad_...gn=exit1&img=1x
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer
N1 - Netscape 4: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://www.netscapeonline.co.uk"); (C:\Program Files\Netscape\Users\boydsexaffair\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.3000.1001\EN-GB\MSNTB.DLL
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\ST\01.02.3000.1002\EN-XU\STMAIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.3000.1001\EN-GB\MSNTB.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disc Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\K-Lite Codec Pack\real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mds.exe] c:\windows\system\mds.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msn.exe] c:\windows\system\son.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CfgWiz.exe /GUID NAV /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [autoclk] autoclk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [adiras] adiras.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "c:\program files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TVWakeup] C:\Progra~1\TVView~1\tvwakeup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [VidSvr] 
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Announcements] C:\Program Files\TV Viewer\annclist.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccSetMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [mds.exe] c:\windows\system\mds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msn.exe] c:\windows\system\son.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [mds.exe] c:\windows\system\mds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [msn.exe] c:\windows\system\son.exe
O4 - Startup: EPSON Background Monitor.lnk = C:\ESM2\Stms.exe
O4 - Startup: Detector.lnk = C:\Tbridge\Flatbed.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: E-Color.lnk = C:\Program Files\E-Color\Registration\SonnReg.exe
O4 - Startup: 3Deep.lnk = C:\Program Files\E-Color\3Deep\3Deepctl.exe
O4 - Startup: Norton Program Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NSCHED32.EXE
O4 - Startup: DSLMON.lnk = C:\Program Files\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected] 800-840\dslmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/...n/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/...bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/...all/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {7B297BFD-85E4-4092-B2AF-16A91B2EA103} (WScanCtl Class) - http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/...nfo/webscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {80DD2229-B8E4-4C77-B72F-F22972D723EA} (AvxScanOnline Control) - http://www.bitdefender.com/scan/Msie/bitdefender.cab


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I have merged all four of your threads together. Please do not start new threads for the same problem. It makes it difficult for those who are helping you to follow along and it gets very confusing.

Please continue reply to this thread only until the problem is resolved.


----------



## Boydy (Nov 15, 2004)

Cookiegal said:


> I have merged all four of your threads together. Please do not start new threads for the same problem. It makes it difficult for those who are helping you to follow along and it gets very confusing.
> 
> Please continue reply to this thread only until the problem is resolved.


Sorry Cookiegal, The reply I got was to post a new HJL. I though start a fresh, I have been told off & will do it correctly next time.


----------



## Boydy (Nov 15, 2004)

I have found abit more information by running the panda visus check. It says in file
C:windows\systems\msdor.dll

There is a virus, however it cannot move it due to it is running when the system is on. So not too sure how to move it. Any ideas?

Thanks.

Boydy.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Run hijackthis, tick these entries listed below and *ONLY these entries*, double check to make sure, then make sure all browser & email windows are closed and press fix checked

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.adeliminator.net/ads/ad_...gn=exit1&img=1x
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.adeliminator.net/ads/ad_...gn=exit1&img=1x
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.netscapeonline.co.uk/search/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.adeliminator.net/ads/ad_...gn=exit1&img=1x

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\K-Lite Codec Pack\real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mds.exe] c:\windows\system\mds.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msn.exe] c:\windows\system\son.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [VidSvr]

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [mds.exe] c:\windows\system\mds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msn.exe] c:\windows\system\son.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [mds.exe] c:\windows\system\mds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [msn.exe] c:\windows\system\son.exe

Reboot into safe mode by following instructions here: http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406
then as some of the files or folders you need to delete may be hidden do this:
Open Windows Explorer & Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and untick "hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

*Delete these files*

C:\windows\systems\msdor.dll
c:\windows\system\mds.exe
c:\windows\system\son.exe

then go to C:\windows\temp and select EVERYTHING except temporary internet files, cookies and history folders and delete all that and then do the same for C:\temp

1) Open Control Panel
2) Click on Internet Options
3) On the General Tab, in the middle of the screen, click on Delete Files
4) You may also want to check the box "Delete all offline content"
5) Click on OK and wait for the hourglass icon to stop after it deletes the temporary internet files
6) You can now click on Delete Cookies and click OK to delete cookies that websites have placed on your hard drive

then 
Reboot & post a new log


----------



## Boydy (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi, Thanks for your help so far.  :up:

I have done everything you said. Here is the new HJL. Thanks again.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 09:33:59, on 20/11/04
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\TVWAKEUP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TV VIEWER\ANNCLIST.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCSETMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\CTNOTIFY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB04.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SHAREDLL\MEDIADET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\UPDATER\01.02.3000.1001\EN-GB\MSNAPPAU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\TBRIDGE\FLATBED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NSCHED32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected] 800-840\DSLMON.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\HHIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.tiscali.co.uk/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer
N1 - Netscape 4: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://www.netscapeonline.co.uk"); (C:\Program Files\Netscape\Users\boydsexaffair\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.3000.1001\EN-GB\MSNTB.DLL
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\ST\01.02.3000.1002\EN-XU\STMAIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN APPS\MSN TOOLBAR\01.02.3000.1001\EN-GB\MSNTB.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Disc Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CfgWiz.exe /GUID NAV /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [autoclk] autoclk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [adiras] adiras.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "c:\program files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TVWakeup] C:\Progra~1\TVView~1\tvwakeup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Announcements] C:\Program Files\TV Viewer\annclist.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccSetMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: EPSON Background Monitor.lnk = C:\ESM2\Stms.exe
O4 - Startup: Detector.lnk = C:\Tbridge\Flatbed.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: E-Color.lnk = C:\Program Files\E-Color\Registration\SonnReg.exe
O4 - Startup: 3Deep.lnk = C:\Program Files\E-Color\3Deep\3Deepctl.exe
O4 - Startup: Norton Program Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NSCHED32.EXE
O4 - Startup: DSLMON.lnk = C:\Program Files\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected] 800-840\dslmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://c:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {7B297BFD-85E4-4092-B2AF-16A91B2EA103} (WScanCtl Class) - http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/virusinfo/webscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {80DD2229-B8E4-4C77-B72F-F22972D723EA} (AvxScanOnline Control) - http://www.bitdefender.com/scan/Msie/bitdefender.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {C81B5180-AFD1-41A3-97E1-99E8D254DB98} (CSS Web Installer Class) - http://www.freedom.net/viruscenter/onlineviruscheck/cabs/cssweb.cab
O16 - DPF: {A3009861-330C-4E10-822B-39D16EC8829D} (CRAVOnline Object) - http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It looks clear now

Re you getting any diverts or pop ups now? or unwanted home pages 

reboot a couple of times as sometimes these pests have a hidden installer and it all comes back after you have rebooted once or tewice, if it doesn't then you should be OK


----------

